# any1 going to LMDC this yr (2007)?



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

hey ppl!!! just wanted to know if any1 was gonna go to LMDC or was thinking abt going? im probably gonna end up going there so thought it would be nice to get to noe sum ppl b4 hand #grin


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

well iono if ill go there...but i sure would wanna go there...just dont know how to apply ...do u??


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

the process is really straighforward for foreigners (ie us) all u hafto do is submit ur ibcc equivlanecy certificate n it has to be above 60%... also submit a copy of ur official high skool transcript n talk to the guy, pay the fees n ur done... if ur really interest then i suggest u do it rite away, they only have like 5 seats left outta 15... they have a lot of foreign kids coming this year


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

oo that sounds kool sourssugar... but how about the application? i dont see that online...and for the ibcc certificate..i dint receive that yet..but dunt know when ill receive it either..but i do know i qualify to apply to med school watever that means by the ibcc people..do u have any ideas as to what i should do?? ...and do u know how many seats they have for dental school ...foreign students that is...aight thanks for the help!


----------



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello soursuger! Are you sure this is all that is needed for a US citizen to apply in LMDC. What about the entrance test of LMDC? Isnt it mandatory?


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

theres no entrance tests for foreigners... as i said just get ur ibcc certificate n make sure its above 60% (660/1100) n just go to the college n talk to the admin there n they'll give u the form n everything... they have 15 foreign seats for mbbs of which 6 were empty (at the time of my admission) and they have 10 foreign seats for bds of which 9 were empty... if the ibcc is delaying ur certificate then try to get the provisional ASAP cuz a lot of local pakistanis are willing to pay for the foreign seat n get admissions (i noe it sounds impossible but its paki everything goes)... again if u really are interested try to get everything done ASAP cuz admissions are really tight this year n by this i mean there are thousands of students applying to every college n seats are limited n its basically first come first serve for foreigners cuz we dnt hafto take the entrance exam or anything


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

oo thz kool soursugar! but do u know anything about the school itself...i mean did u visit it?? where u from anyways?? where u coming from i mean?? if u dont mind tellin..what was ur ibcc score out of 1100??


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

do u know what the minimum requirement for Dental school is?? is it also 660/1100 or is it different?? can you plz chek it up for me...thanks


----------



## Leena (Sep 6, 2007)

what is annual fees for overseas pakistani students.


----------



## salmanyk123 (Sep 18, 2007)

duhude, does LMDC even kind of prepare you for the USMLE?
and does it have a pass percentage for it? if yes, someone let me know.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

All Pakistani medical schools have the same course layout and also same methods of teaching, which are both very oriented towards USMLE prep.

Don't know about the pass percentage though.


----------



## salmanyk123 (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you man, that takes alot of my chest. i was actually in the university of michigan for two weeks for engineering switched to pre-health. listened to some advice from doctors there, and came back here.


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

salmanyk123 said:


> thank you man, that takes alot of my chest. i was actually in the university of michigan for two weeks for engineering switched to pre-health. listened to some advice from doctors there, and came back here.


 
r u gonna go to lmdc?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

everybody knows how to get into lmdc.............................


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

soursugar said:


> hey ppl!!! just wanted to know if any1 was gonna go to LMDC or was thinking abt going? im probably gonna end up going there so thought it would be nice to get to noe sum ppl b4 hand #grin


heyy i'm gonna go to LMDC till the punjab merit list comes out. are you still going to there? i got my letter today, orientation starts on the 15th#happy


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

obtaining more than 60% doesn't mean u get the admission automatically....as mentioned above, there is alot of competition among foreingners. http://www.hec.gov.pk/new/AcademicA...tudents/download/merit_list_SFS_2007-2008.pdf
this is the provisional list of foreign applicants that got admitted in pakistani institutes. You can get an idea of how much score you need to secure a seat. In BDS the lowest grade was 773/1100 and 935/1100 the highest. In MBBS the lowest grade was 792/1100.


----------

